# Hinweis in Sachen Betriebssystemangaben



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2006)

Da in diesem Forum ja nun nicht nur MS-Office sondern auch andere Office-Suites behandelt werden moechte ich darum bitten, dass doch, zumindest bei Office-Suites die fuer mehrere Systeme verfuegbar sind (wie z.B. OpenOffice), auch das Betriebssystem anzugeben.
Manchmal kann diese Info wirklich hilfreich sein.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. September 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da in diesem Forum ja nun nicht nur MS-Office sondern auch andere Office-Suites behandelt werden.....


Wobei es MS-Office nicht nur für Windows gibt. 
Es sollte also auch bei MS-Office das verwendete Betriebssystem genannt werden.

Aber auch die Version der Office-Suite (bzw. der jeweiligen Einzelanwendung) könnte evtl. eine Rolle spielen..... da gibt es mitunter erhebliche Unterschiede.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

